# Arret du contrat en période d'essai



## mum74 (17 Novembre 2022)

J'ai signé un cdd de remplacement pour 6 semaines.  Je suis au dernier  jour d'essai prévu au contrat et j'ai décidé de ne pas poursuivre ... Cela aura-t-il un impact sur mon ARE versée par pole-emploi ? Merci


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui et pas qu'un peu

1- Pas de complément durant une période de 4 mois minimum
Car vous démissionnez

2- Les parents sont en droit de vous demander de leur payer une indemnitée  car vous n'allez pas jusqu'à la fin de ce CDD

Vous avez commencé ce contrat depuis quand ?


----------



## mum74 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, merci de votre réponse,  contrat commencé le 7/11


----------



## mum74 (17 Novembre 2022)

Sur le formulaire pole-emploi il y a une case fin de période d'essai à l'initiative du salarié,  ce n'est pas une démission


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Le CDD peut être rompu avant son échéance uniquement dans les cas suivants :

1- à l'initiative de l'assistante maternelle qui justifie d'une embauche par un autre employeur en contrat à durée indéterminée 

2- en cas d'accord conclu entre l'employeur et la salariée 

3- en raison d'une situation de force majeure, c'est-à-dire un évènement exceptionnel, imprévisible et insurmontable qui rend impossible l'exécution du contrat de travail (des difficultés économiques ne constituent pas, pour l'employeur, un cas de force majeure) ;

4- par suite d'une faute grave de l'employeur ou de l'assistante maternelle.


En dehors de ces 4 situations, la rupture prématurée du contrat peut être sanctionnée :

1- pour l'employeur, 
par le versement à l'assistante maternelle de dommages et intérêts d'un montant au moins égal à la rémunération qu'elle aurait perçue jusqu'au terme du contrat 

2- pour l'assistante maternelle, 
par le versement à l'employeur de dommages-intérêts correspondant au préjudice réellement subi.


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Rupture de contrat à l'initiative de la salariée durant la période d'essai 
Cela ne concerne que les CDI

Vous avez signé un CDD
Les règles sont différentes


----------



## mum74 (17 Novembre 2022)

Même pour un cdd ? À quoi sert la période d'essai alors si elle ne nous protège pas un peu ?


----------



## kikine (17 Novembre 2022)

pour un cdd la période d'essai est très encadrée
il me semble qu'elle ne peut excéder 1  jour par semaine de contrat donc dans votre cas 6 jours max (je ne suis plus sure à vérifier) dans tous les cas pour un cdd aussi court vous avez dépassé largement le délai légal de la période d'essai donc pour vous la démission semble impossible sans être lourde de conséquences


----------



## mum74 (17 Novembre 2022)

Nous avons mis  6 jours travaillés sur le contrat comme période d'essai


----------



## kikine (17 Novembre 2022)

la période d'essai c'est en jour calendaire je doute que 6 jours travaillés soient valable.. le mieux est d'envoyer un mail expliquant ton cas à l'inspection du travail de ton département ou par tel , mais le temps qu'ils te répondent......


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

CDI ou CDD qu'on coche la cache rupture de contrat à l'initiative du salarié ne change rien période d'essai ou pas (sauf si on ne dépasse pas 7 jours ou un petit nombre d'heures !) j'ai eu le cas il y a 6 ans pour les assedic il ne font pas la différence c'est une démission POINT BARRE je sais de quoi je parle je me suis assez battu avec cela même aidé d'une dame au pôle emploi très sympatique !


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Le CDD est le contrat qui verouille le plus les 2 parties c'est pour ça qu'il doit être employé le moins possible et exclusivement pour le remplacement d'un collègue.
Dans tous les cas la période d'essai ne protège financièrement que l'employeur qui peut alors plus facilement mettre un terme à un contrat (sans avoir à prouver une faute) et encore en cas de CDD ce n'est pas certain.

Peut être que si tout nous explique pourquoi tu souhaites arrêter ce contrat on aura d'autres conseils à te donner?


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait car là elle est coincée 4 mois sans ARES et un CDD je croyais qu'on ne pouvait pas le rompre ? était-ce pour le remplacement d'une collègue ?


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

C'est 4 mois MINIMUM de suspension de toutes les ARE, après il faut demander à passer en commission pour voir si on est éligible à récupérer ses droits et si oui dans combien de temps...

Un CDD rompu, l'indemnité de rupture abusive pour la partie "victime" est énorme. Pour un employeur c'est le montant des salaires restants dus jusqu'à la fin du contrat. Pour le salarié c'est le montant des salaires ayant été perçus depuis le début du contrat. Avec en plus la suspension d'ARE pour le salarié. Sauf dans les cas cités par Assmatzam.


----------



## mum74 (17 Novembre 2022)

Cdd de remplacement d'une collègue en arrêt. Le rythme d'accueil ne me convient pas, j'avais dit au parents que certaines de leurs exigences étaient difficiles à réaliser vu les autres accueillis. Je les pensais souples, mais pas vraiment en fait.  Personnellement je suis dans une période où je suis fatiguée et je n'ai pas l'énergie pour ce type d'accueil atypique


----------



## Pioupiou (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 les parties peuvent prévoir une période d’essai pour un CDD durant laquelle la relation contractuelle peut être rompue librement et sans motif particulier.
La période d’essai ne se présume pas. Elle est facultative, mais dès lors que les parties conviennent d’en fixer une, elle doit être mentionnée expressément dans le contrat de travail avec sa durée et ses modalités de renouvellement.
Article L1242-10 du Code du travail, la durée de la période d’essai dépend de la durée du CDD et non de la catégorie professionnelle du salarié, comme cela est le cas pour un CDI.
la période d’essai dans le cadre d’un CDD est égale à 1 jour par semaine, dans la limite de :
 - 2 semaines pour une durée initiale inférieure ou égale à 6 mois ;
 - 1 mois pour une durée initiale de plus de 6 mois.
Pour les CDD à terme précis
Ou de date à date, il est tenu compte de la durée initiale du contrat indépendamment des éventuels renouvellements intervenus (Cour de cassation. Chambre sociale. 28 mai 1991. n° 88-44.357).
Pour les CDD sans terme précis
L’échéance n’est pas connue à l’avance (Ex. : un CDD de remplacement conclu jusqu’au retour du salarié), le calcul est effectué sur la base d’une durée minimale prévue au contrat.

La salarié doit respecter le délais de prévenance.

En cas de rupture du contrat CDD pendant la période d'essai,  quelle que soit la partie qui a rompu pas de prime de précarité.


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Tu n'as pas réfléchi à ça avant de signer avec ces parents ? 

Tu aurais du y penser 🤔 avant 
car là il ne te reste plus qu'à serrer les dents et accepter de faire les heures pour lesquelles tu t'es engagée pendant encore 4 semaines 

Après si tu souhaites tout de même donner ta démission tu sais à quoi t'attendre


----------



## Pioupiou (17 Novembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas qu'elle puisse démissionner , hormis par consentement à l'amiable, car elle a dépassé le délais de prévenance et la durée de période d'essai qui est obligatoirement en jour calendaire.


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Si elle peut démissionner mais elle sera privée d'are et devra verser des dommages et intérêts aux parents


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

@mum74 avait vous essayé d'en parler avec les parents pour trouver une solution qui convienne au 2 parties ? 

Quels sont les jours et heures d'accueil de cet enfant ?


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ah mince je ne vous jette pas la pierre car j'ai fait bien des bêtises aussi ! mais là si quelque chose coinçait dès l'entretien vous n'auriez pas dû signer car une fois signé c'est que vous étiez d'accord avec leurs demandes malgré tout ... il ne faut pas croire que çà peut s'arranger surtout avec certains PE ... tenez le coup serrez les dents plus qu'un mois à tenir !!! la prochaine fois vous saurez mieux ... perso j'ai signé un contrat CDD pour rendre service à une collègue et tout est parti de travers car le papa PE très près de ces sous mais comme j'avais pris moins cher en taux horaire (je ne savais pas qu'on ne pouvait être en dessous !) et bien il a tenté encore des choses pour baisser la mensualisation mais là STOP je lui ai mis la misère et plus rien accepté !!! à refaire c'était NON d'office même pour aider une amie !!! reçu les parents un dimanche après midi qd même pour travail le lundi matin ... bref "chat échaudé craint l'eau" !!!


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Ah oui mince là je crains qu'à part négocier (ou trouver un CDI qui le remplacerait?) impossible de te sortir de là.

Essai d'avoir une discussion à coeur ouvert avec eux pour leur dire que lors de l'entretient ils avaient laissé entendre qu'ils pourraient être souples concernant les horaires en décalés et que là tu en as terriblement besoin. Bien sur qu'il serait alors à envisager un Avenant pour réduire les horaires ou bien notifier les nouveaux horaires possibles pour les 2 parties.
Mais s'ils ne veulent pas ils ne sont pas tenus d'accepter. De plus s'ils ne sont pas contents parce qu'alors tu démissionne oui fort à parier qu'ils réclament l'indemnité pour le préjudice.

Ton exemple nous démontre à quel point les paroles s'envolent, seuls les écrits restent.
S'ils pouvaient être souples alors il faut noter les horaires convenus au contrat.
Là ils sont en droit d'exiger que tu tiennes ta parole.


----------



## Pioupiou (17 Novembre 2022)

Non elle ne peut pas démissionner car c'est  un CDD et la période d'essai est terminée 6 jours calendaires sont déjà passés en ayant commencé le 7 /11.
Il lui reste plus l'accord amiable avec le risque que le pe demande une compensation.


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

@Pioupiou 
On peut démissionner même d'un CDD 
Mais on en assume les conséquences


----------



## Pioupiou (18 Novembre 2022)

Je me plaçais dans le contexte légal de la loi, mais certes plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages,  après chacun voit midi à sa porte en fonction de la situation et des implications que cela suppose.


----------



## Griselda (18 Novembre 2022)

Et oui on touche du doigt le problème du CDD qui rend sa rupture, sauf accord entre les 2 parties, très compliqué financièrement (voir impossible à supporter pour un Am ou une Famille qui n'a pas de fond comme une entreprise). Et ça pose un problème essentiel concernant l’intérêt de l'enfant qui devrait pourtant toujours rester supérieur à tout autre considération... or si les Adultes sont en difficulté pour collaborer ensemble comment est ce que maintenir coûte que coûte cette relation pourrait être bénéfique à l'enfant?


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi les CDD c'est terminé. Je n'en ai travaillé un dans ma vie d'am. L'année dernière. C'est la seule fois où je n'ai pas été payée. De plus, les documents de fin de contrat remis étaient tous faux. Et un an plus tard, malgré une décision de justice du tribunal des prud'hommes en ma faveur, je n'ai toujours pas touché un centime !


----------



## assmatzam (18 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai fait qu'un seul CDD pour remplacer une amie et collègue 

Ca c'est super bien passé avec la petite 
Le seul Hic c'est qu'à la fin du contrat les parents m'ont proposé un CDI et ne voulait plus confier leur enfant à ma collègue 

J'étais très gênée par cette situation et je me suis jurée de ne plus jamais accepter 

Bien évidemment j'en ai parlé à ma collègue car quelques mois après elle a du se faire de nouveau opérer et m'a demandé si je pouvais reprendre sa petite pour quelques semaines 
J'ai bien évidemment refusé 

J'ai trouvé cela très désagréable comme position envers ma collègue qui plus ai est une amie de longue date et voisine


----------

